# Blowfish and Baby J-27



## Maxgirth (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's one of the Blowfish buds from the last harvest and one of J-27 that just started flowering.  Both were grown organically, in soil, using a combination of sunlight and a 600 watt bulb.


----------

